# Do my legs look weird?



## Jinnix (Jul 6, 2006)

Its driving me crazy. I've noticed other people have straight legs while I have an angle at the knees, is it possible to fix without surgery?
http://img530.imageshack.us/img530/4619/picture40px9.jpg
http://img520.imageshack.us/img520/4685/picture52ya8.jpg


----------



## Cypress (Dec 17, 2008)

I hate to sound blindly supporting to make you feel better, but I honestly don't see anything out of the ordinary :stu

I've never actually examined legs so maybe I'm just missing something, but they look pretty normal to me :lol


----------



## Jinnix (Jul 6, 2006)

Cypress said:


> I hate to sound blindly supporting to make you feel better, but I honestly don't see anything out of the ordinary :stu
> 
> I've never actually examined legs so maybe I'm just missing something, but they look pretty normal to me :lol


Could you look at yours? haha


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

They look pretty normal to me although the 1st pair looks a bit green. Do they support you? Cause you pain? Let you walk or run?


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Cypress said:


> I hate to sound blindly supporting to make you feel better, but I honestly don't see anything out of the ordinary :stu
> 
> I've never actually examined legs so maybe I'm just missing something, but they look pretty normal to me :lol


*Ditto. In fact, you do some squats every other day and those angles you complain about will have a nice layer of muscles and be tasty lookin'. IMO.* :yes


----------



## Null (Nov 6, 2003)

They look fine to me.


----------



## Jinnix (Jul 6, 2006)

Amocholes said:


> They look pretty normal to me although the 1st pair looks a bit green. Do they support you? Cause you pain? Let you walk or run?


Well the thing is I just finished an accutane course and a side effect is that it made my knees feel weak and a bit tense especially after walking or standing for extended periods of time. I can't remember if my knees were like this before but I have mild ocd so tend to obsess over things like this.. I'm worried that the weakening of the knees caused extra pressure which caused them to bend or something. I think other people have straight knees.


----------



## fortysixand2 (Jun 26, 2008)

They look fine to me. You need to do some squats though. 
When you feel able to of course.


----------



## Strategist (May 20, 2008)

lol I'm not seeing anything out of the ordinary.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

They look quite ordinary & normal to me. Wear pants and nobody will even see your legs.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

They look normal to me? In all seriousness.


----------



## Jinnix (Jul 6, 2006)

Roberto said:


> They look normal to me? In all seriousness.


2nd picture, look at the bottom half and top half of leg; not straight..


----------



## kee (Sep 22, 2008)

I don't think legs should ever look "straight". 

I spend time to look at legs because I have to draw them, and they all look funny at the knees, it's normal.


----------



## vintagerocket (Oct 18, 2006)

probably, it's the way they are positioned


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

They look straight to me. I think they may look bent to you because of that diamond area in the second pic. You might not have a lot of meat in that area so it just appears to be bent like an optical illusion.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

UltraShy said:


> They look quite ordinary & normal to me. Wear pants and nobody will even see your legs.


Well....until you take your pants off. 

Seriously, your legs look fine.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Jinnix said:


> 2nd picture, look at the bottom half and top half of leg; not straight..


Could you have a slight bow in your tibia? I think I might have some of that going on too, to a degree. Bow legged-ness like that seems pretty common though. My only first impression of your legs was that they were skinny.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

My legs are deformed from my bone disease. My right leg is warped 30° to the right past the knee.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Jinnix said:


> Well the thing is I just finished an accutane course and a side effect is that it made my knees feel weak and a bit tense especially after walking or standing for extended periods of time. I can't remember if my knees were like this before but I have mild ocd so tend to obsess over things like this.. I'm worried that the weakening of the knees caused extra pressure which caused them to bend or something. I think other people have straight knees.


Accutane is not going to cause your bones to bend. You weakness/tenseness is more along the lines of bloodflow/circulation than medication.

Your legs look fine.


----------

